# Seeking books on professional cooking, techniques & business set up



## autogrant (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm a pretty competent home cook, I'm looking into a few business ideas I have and want to start researching some topics. 

Especially I want a very good teaching / reference book for professional cooking. Not just recipes but also the science of cooking and cooking for restaurant numbers / quantities / stock control etc... Also a guide to starting a small restuarant. 

I'm based in the UK so UK editions preferable, but not essential.

Some books I have seen include: Study Guide to Accompany "Professional Cooking"- Wayne Gisslen, Owning and Managing a Restaurant- Roy S. Alonzo and Theory of Catering- Ron Kinton and Practical Cookery-Victor Ceserani 

Would really love some recommendations from chef's etc as to the best books in these areas. 

Many thanks, Grant


----------



## karen page (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi Grant,

At the risk of sounding self-serving, we'll share with you the fact that Michelin two-star U.K. chef John Campbell was recently asked about the most inspirational book he's ever read, and he named CULINARY ARTISTRY. Then just the other day we learned that New York chef Rocco DiSpirito cites CULINARY ARTISTRY in his new cookbook:

"Which flavors go best together? CULINARY ARTISTRY by Andrew Dornenburg and Karen Page is full of valuable advice for cooking professionals, and I highly recommend it. Food pairings are and have always been the most elusive culinary information I know if, perhaps because there are no clear right or wrong answers. I remember begging my CIA instructors for published resources. Unfortunately, CULINARY ARTISTRY didn't exist at the time."

So, please don't take our word for it -- but CULINARY ARTISTRY might prove to be some use to you as you look to create your menus and figure out your specials!

Delicious wishes,
Karen & Andrew


----------

